
Show HN: Queryable Knowledge Base for Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu (BJJ) - laybak
https://combatknowledge.com/
======
laybak
Built this to organize my online jiu-jitsu learning, and make it easy to find
solutions by technique/position.

Wanted to gradually map the knowledge of the BJJ community and other martial
arts I have been involved in, to supplement our training.

